# Ford 861 D



## longshot (Jul 5, 2011)

My 3 pt. had a blowout!
Was fine; then a hydraulic port (under seat) blew a plug. Someone had used a plastic plug in one of the 2 ports. Lost about 2 quarts( I shut down immediately).
replaced w/ metal plug, added some fluid, and started again. 3 pt. sometimes works--slightly. 
Does anyone know what would go out first? pump, lift seal, or something else.
Thought I would remove and look at pump first--do I need any special tools to remove and or repair?
Thought I would start w/ pump since removing cover and lift arms looks like a lot more parts--and work!
Any help would be grateful!
Thanks!


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Most likely you've gotten air into the system and lost prime to your hydraulic pump.

Did you put oil in the center reservoir? The fill plug is under the seat on the left side. Dipstick is behind left running board. Did you use the correct fluid - Ford 134D or equivalent Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF)? 

Check/bleed the pump. You'll need an allen wrench to remove the front plug from the top of the pump which is located on the right rear of your engine. Crank (do not let it start) your engine until oil comes out. Replace the plug.

If priming the pump fails, remove the plug that "blew out" and crank (don't let it start) your engine until oil comes out. Replace the plug.

With the engine running, try engaging the draft control.. partial then full.. see if that helps.

Post back and let us know how it went.


----------



## longshot (Jul 5, 2011)

Thankyou!
Good suggestions! 424 Mobile in hyd. resevoir-- Full.
I did these steps at least 4 times. worked 3pt. slowly about 3 cycles-finally. Hooked on to blade; raised once and graded a few feet, and would not come up again. Never did get any fluid out of remote plug (under seat).


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

No fluid out of the remote plug? Isn't this is the port where the plastic plug blew out? It appears that your hydraulic pump is not working. This port normally has high pressure.

Did you get fluid flow when you removed the front plug from the top of the pump and cranked the engine? Can you rig up a hose from this pump output port back to the hydraulic reservoir, and then run the engine to see if it is pumping continuously.


----------



## longshot (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Big T; I hooked up a 1000# guage to remote port (below seat)--no pressure.
I will see if I can get a hose to hook into top of pump and see what happens. 
Thanks!


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Your 1000 psi gauge is too low - You need a 3000 psi gauge to be sure you don't break it. Your hydraulic pressure should run over 2000 psi.

If possible, use a clear plastic hose for priming the pump, so you can see if you have air bubbles, etc.

Another method to prime the pump - oftentimes you can prime it by pressurizing the hydraulic sump with compressed air with the engine running. Use low pressure only. Also check to make sure that the draft control lever is set to position control ("up" position is position control).


----------



## longshot (Jul 5, 2011)

I hooked up a clear tube and started engine. There was about 15 seconds of large bubbles--then clearing up and steady pumping. Reinstalled pump plug and started again; very slowly the 3pt raised (draft control always in up position). No pressure at remote ports (under seat).
There is about a 1/4'' shaft w/out handle--bare shaft--on remote cover. I realized it must be a control valve; --w/pliers-- it turns ccw or clockwise.
Maybe for flow rate? Anyway; I closed it--cw--hoping no pressure would go there (so as not to possibly get too high pressure and blow a seal!!??
Actually; I do not think there has been pressure there since the blowout.


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

From your post, I gather that your pump is pumping fluid but there is no pressure. Is that correct?? Can you get fluid out of the port that blew out? 

Try the draft control in both positions, just in case we've got that backwards. Same for the flow control shaft. 

Go to Messick's at the top of this page. Click on parts diagrams. Click on New Holland. Enter your model No. - 861. Click on 4 cyl ag tractor. Go to the hydraulics section and try to find the plug that blew out. See if there's something behind the plug that may have blown out as well - like a pressure relief valve or a check valve??


----------



## longshot (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the great suggestions. You guys helped a lot!
Our computer was down a while; then an emergency.
I did get back to tractor and decided to tear it down. Took hyd lift cyl cover off and took everything apart-included main lift cyl.--it was fine. All O rings looked good too.
I finally took out relief valve ( bottom of housing) and had to press it apart!
Used 400 grit paper to polish valve so it fits tight but now moves in and out.
Hoping this was my problem! now get gasket material and clean and put back together maybe next week. Probably needed to drain and flush anyway; fluid was bad and quite a bit of crud in housing bottom. Would be nice if there was an external hydraulic filter.
Let you know how things work out when I can get it back together!
Thanks again!
Longshot


----------

